# Kriminalisté pátrají po vrahovi už šest let



## ESP Strix

Hi, I know I'm not supposed to post more than 4 lines of text from another website, but this is really important to me and my family.

Backstory: My uncle, Lars Stricker Jørgensen was a tourist in Prague in 1996, when he was murdered at his hotel; he was strangled with a phone cord. My mother (his sister) often searches the internet for his name and to see if any information might come up with clues to his murderer's identity or any new information on the case.

Yesterday, she found a new link in the list of results.

The paragraph on this site is:



> Na stopě
> 
> V neděli 2. června letošního roku soukromý zemědělec z obce Stružná na Karlovarsku nalezl na pastvině v místech zvaných "Rumiska" bezvládné tělo mladého muže. Přivolaný lékař konstatoval smrt. V mrtvém byl identifikován čtyřiatřicetiletý Daniel Vitouš z Karlových Varů. Soudní pitva prokázala, že před smrtí se stal obětí fyzického násilí. Motiv útoku zůstává dosud nejasný. Druhou obětí v tomto vydání pořadu je dánský turista Lars Stricker Jorgensen, který zemřel v pražském hotelu Opatov během noci z 24. na 25. září roku 1996. Kriminalisté pátrají po vrahovi už šest let, a přestože za tu dobu shromáždili mnoho podstatných informací, pátrání dosud nevedlo k cíli.


I'm not sure what it is, but I see my uncle's name there and recognize the words Danish tourist and hotel, so I'm quite sure it's pertaining to his murder. My best guess is that it's some kind of documentary about the murder/some kind of Czech version of the America's Most Wanted program.

If anyone would be kind enough to try and translate this for me, I would be forever in debt to you. This is extremely important to me and my family.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jana337

Hi and welcome! 

A very sad story. 

You are right; "Na stopě" is a documentary that features unresolved criminal cases. This episode is dedicated to two separate cases. The first 5 sentences are about a murder unrelated to your uncle. 

The second part: _Another victim of a murder we will talk about is Lars Stricker Jorgensen, a Danish tourist who died in the Opatov hotel in Praha during the night from September 24 to September 25, 1996*. The police have been searching for the murderer for 6 years and although they have assembled a lot of relevant information, the investigation has not been concluded so far.

*_ The episode was aired 4,5 years ago.

Please do not hesitate to contact us if we can help more.


----------



## winpoj

I'm sorry for your uncle, ESP Strix, but it seems that your link is not new at all. It is an announcement of a TV programme from 2002 and it only says that the investigation, although lasting as long as six years, has not been successful so far.


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

First off, I'm sorry your grandfather was killed, especially like this - in a strange country.

Indeed, "Na stopě" is a Czech Television programme where viewers are informed about significant searches and enticed to help the police by reporting anything relevant they might know.

As for the paragraph you've posted, the first part concerns another case unrelated to your grandfather. This is where it gets interesting:



> The second victim in tonight's issue of our programme is Lars Stricker Joergensen, a Danish tourist who died in Hotel Opatov in Prague during the night of September 24/25, 1996. Investigators have been searching for the killer for six years _[I suppose this would date the broadcast to about five years ago]_ and, though they have collected much significant information, they have not been successful thus far.


That's all it says. I'm sorry it's not more informative. I don't know where you found the text, but is it possible that page contains a full transcript of the show?


----------



## ESP Strix

Thanks so much! I can't post links here but if you google "lars stricker jorgensen" with the quotes, it's the only link there, with the title: "Tele 1." I'd like to get in touch with someone from this TV Station to see if it's possible to either get a transcript or, even better, a copy of the show, but I have no idea how I should go forward with this.. If there's an email or phone number I could call; perhaps the filmmakers or the network that aired the program? If anyone could guide me in the right direction, I'd be very grateful, and forgive me for asking, but are Czech people generally good at English, or might I have some trouble communicating with them (the filmmakers/network).

Thanks again! This is very exciting.


----------



## Jana337

This is a bit beyond the scope of the forum. Check your private messages in a while. 

Off to do some research.


----------

